# Which is/was a better DP combo-Alomar/Vizquel or Alomar/Ordonez



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Alomar and Ordonez or Alomar and Vizquel, which one is better. Basically it comes down to who's better-Ordonez or Vizquel BUT you have to consider the fact that now Alomar is older and might not be as nimble as when he played with Vizquel. Whaddaya guys think???


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

As many of you peeps that want Dish to get YES for the Yankee coverage, I certainly can't strike up a baseball conversation to save my life.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Whos on first?

I use to like baseball, but the last time they went on strike I totaly lost interest in the sport. 

I do enjoy going to Minor League games though, where there the game of baseball is still a sport and its not all about the money.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have absolutely no idea who you're talking about John, but I don't watch baseball, unless I go to a Rockies game.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

When I first saw the topic I thought "Which is/was a better DP" I was saying "Why does he want to know whats a better Dishplayer" The answer of course is the 7200 as its Hard Drive is bigger.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

lol......:lol: 
I better watch those acronyms.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

there's no doubt about this one...omar and robbie were like poetry in motion...you would not believe some of the gorgeous double plays they turned for the three years they played together...it was awesome to be able to watch them play for three years...we'll never see anything like it again!!!


----------

